# ADS Webinar - Intro to Combined Driving



## RhineStone (Apr 13, 2011)

*From the ADS website:*

* *

*An Introduction to Combined Driving **with Andy Marcoux*

Does Combined Driving sound like something that you'd like to do? Are you signed up for an event, and not sure what to expect? Did you drive in an event, and spend a lot of time wondering what the heck was going on? Combined Driving is the carriage driving version of Three-Day-Eventing. It's exciting, challenging, and most of all fun! 

Andy Marcoux has been training carriage driving horses for nearly 20 years. He's a frequent Combined Driving competitor, as well as Judge. In this ADS Webinar Andy will give you an overview of Combined Driving, with what you'll need to know as you get started in this exciting sport_. _

*Date:* Wednesday, April 27, 2011

*Time:* 7:00 - 8:00 pm CDT

Go to the American Driving Society website to sign up: www.americandrivingsociety.org Click on the Webinars sidebar.

Oh, and it is still FREE!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 13, 2011)

I marked it on my calendar.


----------



## jegray21 (Apr 13, 2011)

marked it on mine too..thanks for sharing!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 13, 2011)

Signed up and put it on my calendar too! Thanks for posting.


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 26, 2011)

If you haven't already signed up for this free webinar, be sure to do so today so you are ready tomorrow!






Ok, back to cleaning my house for my webinar party!

Myrna


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder. I'm signed up and ready to learn


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 27, 2011)

I learned that once you go through a hazard gate wrong, the other gates are "dead" until you correct it. However, Chad didn't think it was a good idea to go through them anyway because the volunteers may not know that and charge you 20 points for each gate went through.

What did you learn?

Myrna


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 28, 2011)

I learned a whole bunch - and so did my husband. The most important thing to me was that Training level is really for beginners and that the hazards aren't scored at Training Level. And in cones there is no big advantage to going really fast, as all you have to do is come under the allotted time and not knock down cones to score a zero! Now I can't decide if I should enter the CDE (really a one day HDT) in June or volunteer.

Sounds like a lot of VSE drivers were on there; I wonder how many of them are on this forum?


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 28, 2011)

That little tidbit about cones was a surprise to me also. Of course, I always seem to look AT one cone, and you know what he said about that! I loved his comment about turnout points (I am still wearing my bright pink hat!) versus a good walk; but if I don't goof it up, my little Butch Cassidy has an awesome walk on a long rein. I agree that CDE competitors are very friendly and helpful and I think that we VSE whips tend to seek each other out, more so than the "biggies". At ICDE in 2009, all 5 of us reached section A start at the same time, causing IWWI president Dave S. to comment about do we all go everywhere together. Later that day 4 of us ended up in the bathroom simultaneously, and had a good laugh about it! I really was impressed with Andy's willingness to stay late and continue his presentation, I will probably watch the program again when it is available on the ADS site.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Apr 28, 2011)

It was excellent and I would love to watch it again!


----------



## Vintage (Apr 28, 2011)

aw i missed it. is there any way to watch old webinars?


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 28, 2011)

Targetsmom, you can participate and volunteer, too! The beauty of CDEs is that each go is individual, so when you are not driving you can help.

The recorded webinar will be on the ADS website eventually.

Myrna


----------

